# Norwegian: Hvorfor valgte du regnskap?



## StunningNorway

Hei

Jeg vil gjerne spørre noen, "What made you choose Accounting (to study)?" 

I will be asking this question, in an informal setting, to a person who has just begun an Accounting course at Uni.

This person has invited me over to practice speaking Norwegian.  

Would it be normal, to begin questions with 'Hvorfor', in everyday conversation? Or is there a better way to ask this question?  

Kind regards.


----------



## In Search Of

Hei!

Your question sounds fine. Hvorfor valgte du regnskap? Hvorfor valgte du å studere regnskap? 
Maybe a slightly more polite way of putting it would be "Hva fikk deg til å velge (å studere) regnskap"? - "What made you choose (to study) accounting?

Starting a question with Hvorfor is good, just like starting aquestion with Why.


----------



## StunningNorway

Hei

Mange takk for din hjelpen.

Jeg vil si "den høflige måten" som er nr. 3.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi StunningNorway,

I am not sure I agree with InSearchOf that it is more polite, because the sentences we see here have slightly different values. I will explain:

Hvorfor valgte du regnskap? (it can either mean 'a career in accounting' or 'course of study')
Hvorfor valgte du å studere regnskap? (why did you go for a degree in accounting)(reason)
Hva fikk deg til å velge regnskap? (as a career)('what was so attractive about it')
Hva fikk deg til å studere regnskap? (as a science)(what was exciting about it?)

also:

Hvorfor tok du regnskap? (why did you take a course in accounting?)


----------



## Ben Jamin

I was really surprised to read that "hva fikk deg" should be more polite than 'hvorfor". Maybe because I am not a native Norwegian, or maybe because of a generation gap. Anyway, for me both questions sound equally polite.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi Ben Jamin,

Which was my point too. I do not consider it more polite.


----------



## StunningNorway

*Hei Norwegian NYC og Ben Jamin

Takk for denne informasjonen.

For some reason, I had thought, that beginning questions with 'Hvorfor,' in casual conversation, might sound a little presumptuous or "over-familiar."

I now understand that this is not the case.


Kind regards.*


----------



## Ben Jamin

StunningNorway said:


> *Hei Norwegian NYC og Ben Jamin
> 
> Takk for denne informasjonen.
> 
> For some reason, I had thought, that beginning questions with 'Hvorfor,' in casual conversation, might sound a little presumptuous or "over-familiar."
> 
> I now understand that this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Kind regards.*


Is it more presumptuous in Australian English?


----------



## In Search Of

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi StunningNorway,
> 
> I am not sure I agree with InSearchOf that it is more polite, because the sentences we see here have slightly different values. I will explain:
> 
> Hvorfor valgte du regnskap? (it can either mean 'a career in accounting' or 'course of study')
> Hvorfor valgte du å studere regnskap? (why did you go for a degree in accounting)(reason)
> Hva fikk deg til å velge regnskap? (as a career)('what was so attractive about it')
> Hva fikk deg til å studere regnskap? (as a science)(what was exciting about it?)
> 
> also:
> 
> Hvorfor tok du regnskap? (why did you take a course in accounting?)



 

I understand what you are saying! Clearly the differences, at least pragmatically, are small. That is why I said it _might be a slightly more polite_ way of putting it  Sometimes this perceived politeness is due to simply using a longer sentence and not jumping straight to the quiestion. 

Anyway, for you as an English speaker, the differences will also be quite easy to understand as they are the same in English.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi InSearchOf,

What I am trying to say is that 'polite' is perhaps not the best word to describe the differences. The differences are very subtle, but I agree with you that the "Hva fikk"-sentences are perhaps more formal and thorough, since they are asking for the underlying reasons; the 'philosophy' behind the choice (if you will), and not just the reason.
BTW, I am a Norwegian native.


----------



## In Search Of

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi InSearchOf,
> 
> What I am trying to say is that 'polite' is perhaps not the best word to describe the differences. The differences are very subtle, but I agree with you that the "Hva fikk"-sentences are perhaps more formal and thorough, since they are asking for the underlying reasons; the 'philosophy' behind the choice (if you will), and not just the reason.
> 
> Yes. And I had an idea that the first "hvorfor" question could, depending on the context, sound a bit more brusque. But it doesn't have to, and a lot will obviously depend on the tone of a conversation. For a learner,  the simplest question will perhaps be the best either way. I have to admit I have not given much thought to the difference in meaning that you have explained, I have given answers more based on pragmatics/intuition: what does it sound like?
> 
> BTW, I am a Norwegian native.
> Og det var aldri meningen å betvile dine norskkunnskaper


 Jeg håper ikke vi har forvirret trådstarter mer enn nødvendig! Nå ser du i hvert fall at det fins flere måter å gjøre det på...


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Det må vel i all rettferdighets navn legges til at disse 'forskjellene' nok kan være svært individuelle, kanskje også basert på dialekt og alder. Som med alle andre ting skal en være forsiktig med å være kategorisk.


----------



## StunningNorway

*Hei Ben Jamin

No. It is not presumptuous, at all. 

I could ask the question beginning with, "Why..." which would be a more open question, inviting a more general response.

By asking, "What made you....." I would be expecting a considered, thoughtful response.*


----------



## Ben Jamin

StunningNorway said:


> *Hei Ben Jamin
> 
> No. It is not presumptuous, at all.
> 
> I could ask the question beginning with, "Why..." which would be a more open question, inviting a more general response.
> 
> By asking, "What made you....." I would be expecting a considered, thoughtful response.*



Well, in the same way it is not presumptuous in Norwegian, just another way of saying the same.


----------

